# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Oportunidades para la producción orgánica del Perú en Londres, Gran Bretaña y la UE.

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Escribo este tema para compartir con ustedes las oportunidades que creo tenemos los peruanos de introducir nuestros productos orgánicos en el Reino Unido y en la Unión Europea. 
Les comento al respecto, que visité varios mercados, supermercados y tiendas durante mi estadía en Londres; y no les miento, creo que el 50% de los productos que consumen en dicha ciudad son orgánicos: frutas, verduras, leche, harinas, granos, carne, huevos, nueces, jugos, café, chocolates, etc, etc. 
Mi percepción al respecto, es que los londinenses están completamente acostumbrados a consumir productos orgánicos; y ya no porque los busquen específicamente en los anaqueles, sino porque gran parte de lo que se vende allí es “orgánico”. En otras palabras, lo “orgánico” es parte de sus vidas, pero lamentablemente no encontré gran variedad de productos peruanos en dichos anaqueles, por lo que creo que tenemos una gran oportunidad para explotar adecuadamente ese mercado, según nuestro potencial como proveedores de dichos productos. Obviamente hace falta mucha inversión y promoción para que dicho mercado nos reconozca como productores orgánicos de calidad; y es por eso precisamente que los peruanos necesitamos lo antes posible nuestra “marca país” para poder posicionarnos como tales. 
Los países que más presencia tienen en los mercados de Londres -aunque no necesariamente con productos orgánicos- son: España, Italia, Brasil, Chile y Sudáfrica; pero también vi productos de Argentina, Uruguay, Colombia, Costa Rica, Ghana, entre otros países; incluido el Perú. Sin embargo, pienso que no estamos atacando dicho mercado de la manera en que podríamos hacerlo, y que estamos dejando pasar una gran oportunidad de introducir nuestros productos orgánicos al mercado que existe en Gran Bretaña -y seguramente también en la Unión Europea-; por lo que pienso que deberíamos redoblar los esfuerzos para hacerlo, en vista de lo que pude observar en mi viaje a Londres. 
Recomiendo a todos los productores y comercializadores de productos orgánicos del Perú, echarle un ojo a este mercado y ver la manera de exportar hacia dicha región, ya que nunca había visto tantos y tan buenos productos orgánicos para el consumo en general. 
Vale recalcar la impecable presentación de los productos que se venden en Londres, por lo que vuelvo a sugerir a todos, que tengan especial cuidado en la manera en que presentan o envasan sus productos, ya que parece ser algo determinante a la hora de comprar o no un producto en el supermercado. En ese sentido, creo que no podemos competir simplemente con nuestros productos por su “calidad”, sino que debemos también darle valor agregado a nuestras marcas, por lo que sugiero invertir en la realización de un buen logotipo, un buen envase, y demás elementos que ayuden al consumidor a tomar la decisión final de comprar un producto orgánico peruano, como por ejemplo, recetas o certificaciones de “comercio justo” o “fair trade”. 
Un ejemplo de ello, es el enorme éxito de una franquicia en Londres llamada "Pret A Manger" (www.pret.com), que se dedica a la elaboración de sándwiches y comidas naturales, hechas a mano. En dichas tiendas se puede observar un mensaje que dice que todos sus alimentos son preparados a mano y con productos libres de químicos, por lo que se puede inferir que en Londres sí valoran el hecho de que los productos hayan sido producidos sin fertilizantes y/o pesticidas. Además por supuesto del éxito de tiendas que sólo comercializan productos orgánicos, como es el caso de "Planet Organic" (www.planetorganic.com) 
Esa es la impresión que recogí en Londres, y que seguramente podrán observar en las fotografías que tomé; así que espero que con el tiempo podamos ir convenciendo a los consumidores ingleses -y europeos en general- para que compren y consuman productos orgánicos cultivados en el Perú. 
Saludos 
PD: Las fotos las publico en las siguientes respuestas.Temas similares: Artículo: Valles de Cajamarca y Junín son ideales para producción a gran escala de cereza Sugerencias para el Proyecto del Reglamento Técnico de la Producción Orgánica Artículo: Senasa recibirá aportes al reglamento técnico para producción orgánica hasta el 20 de marzo TLC Perú-EFTA: gran oportunidad para el agro peruano Piñón blanco tiene gran potencial para la producción de biocombustibles en la Amazonía, sostienen

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Algunas fotos de productos orgánicos y puestos de productos orgánicos en Londres... :Wink:  
Insisto en que es un excelente mercado para nuestros productos orgánicos. Además, comentarles que establecí contacto con una importante empresa que importa productos orgánicos desde el Reino Unido, y que están muy interesados en lo que podríamos ofrecerles.  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y uno de los pocos productos orgánicos del Perú que encontré durante mi estadía en Londres; nuestro café campeón. 
Insisto también en que le echen un ojo a las presentaciones de los productos, para que vean como se comercializan por allá, porque al parecer es parte importante del valor agregado. 
Saludos

----------

